# KRM - Kingsrose Mining



## System (10 July 2010)

Kingsrose Mining Limited (KRM) is a gold and silver exploration and development company with projects located in Australia and Indonesia.

http://www.kingsrosemining.com.au


----------



## noirua (10 July 2010)

*Re: KRM - Kingrose Mining*

What Kingrose Mining fail to mention is that they are liable to pay 2% royalties to Yancoal Australia (a private 100% owned coal miner by Yanzhou Coal Company Limited) for all gold produced from Way Linggo. This came about in 2003 when Felix Resources (then Auiron Energy) sold their Way Linggo gold tenement in Sumatre to Icon Limited. Kingrose Mining subsequently purchased the Way Linggo tenement from Icon Limited. There may also be further royalties due to the former owner before Felix Resources.


----------



## drillinto (16 October 2011)

October 11, 2011

Kingsrose Drives Costs Ever Lower, As Work Gets Going On A Second Gold Mine In Indonesia And Production Heads Towards 82,000 Ounces 
By Our Man in Oz >> www.minesite.com/aus.html >> Free Registration

When is a mine not a mine? Before you jump to the conclusion that the question is the start of a joke overheard in a pub, there is a serious answer, and one which might mean money for investors. At Kingsrose Mining, the Australian-listed gold miner with its best assets on the Indonesian Island of Sumatra, the mine in question is described as an “adit” which is being driven into a hill at a location called Talang Santo. A few days ago the adit, which students of geological terms might remember is a horizontal shaft driven into a hillside, had reached the 20 metre mark, and was closing in on rich veins of gold identified by surface drilling. By the end of October, if digging goes well, the first material from Talang Santo will have been trucked seven kilometres south for processing – meaning that Kingsrose will be elevated from the status of a one mine business into the far more comfortable status of a two-mine operation.

What that also means is that the targets Kingsrose has set itself for future production of gold and silver become much more achievable, and that the financial outlook for the company takes on an entirely new look. As the business currently stands, and as newly-appointed chief executive, Chris Start, explained at the Australian edition of the Mines & Money conference circuit in Sydney this week, ore throughput at the existing Way Linggo mine is approaching a design steady state of 140,000 tonnes a year. Because the gold grade in the ore is a very attractive 12 grams a tonne, and comes with 144 grams of silver a tonne, that means annual metal production is running at 45,000 ounces of gold, plus 500,000 ounces of silver, for a gold equivalent yield of 57,500 ounces. All at a world-class cash cost of just US$150 an ounce, and an all-up cost of US$395 per ounce.



But, if Kingsrose can feed ore from a second mine into its processing plant the numbers become even more attractive, after a bit of bolt-on capacity expansion. Ore throughput will rise to 200,000 tonnes a year and, given that Talang appears to be a mirror image of Way Linggo and that the grade stays at around 12 grams per tonne, gold-equivalent output will rise to 82,000 ounces a year. At the same time, operating cash costs after silver credits will drop to US$80 per ounce, and all-up costs after government royalties, depreciation, and other charges will fall to US$315 per ounce. 



What becomes even more interesting is what higher gold production and lower costs do to the future profitability of Kingsrose. Chris is not allowed to do talk about future profits but Minesite’s Man at Mines & Money can do it for him. As the numbers currently stand, Kingsrose is on track to generate an annual profit of around US$73 million. At the increased output levels, and with lower costs, the profit rises by an eye-catching 50 per cent to around US$110 million – a very impressive number, given that the company is currently valued on the ASX at A$382 million.



But more intriguing than any number crunching and best guesses about future profits is the decision the company has made to by-pass the conventional approach to planning a new mine and to adopt an old fashioned “just do it” attitude. Apart from impatience at the thought of undertaking months, if not years, of drilling in order to pinpoint the location of the gold veins at Talang Santo, there is also the choice problem that drilling never quite does the job on a project like this. The best way to attack a vein swarm is to do exactly what Kingsrose is doing today: dig an adit, or trial mine, or whatever you choose to call it, into the notional orebody and start extracting material to see exactly what’s happening underground.



For investors who prefer their gold investments wrapped in a cloak of detailed, JORC-code compliant reports about reserves and resources, the Kingsrose style might not appeal. For investors who want a company to get on with mining to catch the high gold price while it’s available, Kingsrose is an exciting prospect, especially as Talang Santo will almost certainly not be the end of sudden decisions to go mining.



“The exploration prospects on our tenement package are excellent”, Chris said. “We’ve identified 15 immediate targets with three receiving priority treatment, Talang, Semung Kecil and around the Way Linggo mine.” At last count, Kingsrose had 11 drilling rigs in action, six field teams, and a US$14 million exploration budget available to enable it to hit as many targets as possible over the next 12 months.



Still, anyone who has followed Kingsrose will not be surprised by the decision effectively to start a mine at Talang Santo before the umpire even blew his whistle. The first clue that there would be more action and less talking came with the decision to cut a road through the Sumatran jungle from Way Linggo to Talang. Rather than just carve a track that the exploration geologists could use, Kingsrose developed a road capable of handling ore trucks. It then hit the vein system with six of its rigs, generating a best intersection of 10.6 metres at 8.27grams per tonne gold plus 11.3 grams per tonne of silver, including a high-grade core of 1.25 metres at 30.6 grams per tonne gold and 40 grams per tonne silver. And although those grades appear to be less than the 12 grams head grade going through the Way Linggo mill at the moment, it is also possible that Kingsrose is suffering the same drill-rig dilution problem encountered earlier, because of a high clay content in the ore.



“The results from Talang are consistent with previous high-grade gold intercepts encountered over the prospect area”, Chris said. “They continue to confirm the increasing potential of Talang to become our second mine production area, and extend the mine life of the entire operation.” Chris is right, almost. There is really no longer any question over Talang possibly becoming a mine. The day the company started driving the adit into the hillside meant that digging the second mine started, and before the end of the month ore from that mine will be mixing with ore from Way Linggo.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## drillinto (4 October 2012)

October 03, 2012
Kingsrose Hits Triple Trouble, But Is Confident Of A Quick Revival
By Our Man in Oz

Trouble likes company, a fact that Kingsrose Mining has now discovered, in triplicate. The death of a worker at its Talang Santo mine was the first and most painful setback. As a consequence, the mine on the island of Sumatra closed for two weeks while Indonesian Government authorities investigate.

But unexpectedly high water levels in the mine have been a second stumbling block; and declining tonnage rates at the company’s other nearby mine, Way Linggo, the third blow.

It all means that the report for the past quarter, which will be filed at the ASX sometime towards the end of October, should be pretty downbeat.

“It won’t be a pretty report,” said Kingsrose chief executive, Chris Start, on the sidelines of a mining conference in Australia.

“Production is not going well right now thanks to a series of setbacks. Talang Santo is shutdown, and output at Way Linggo is declining as expected, though the timing of the slowdown could hardly be worse. If there is any good in what’s been happening it’s that it should be contained to a single quarter with normal gold production resuming soon.”

The run of bad luck brings to an abrupt end what had been a stellar start-up from Kingsrose which has not put a foot wrong since the first gold pour just over two years ago. High gold grades and low operating costs have enabled the company to claim title to being one of the world’s lowest cost gold miners, with strong profit flows leading to a maiden dividend in July.

The payout of A4 cents came from a profit of A$17.6 million in the year to June 30, though the figure which attracted most attention was the cash operating cost of US$254 an ounce after silver credits.

The September quarter dose of triple-trouble will knock all of the key metrics at Kingsrose, at least for a month or so. After that Chris is confident of getting business back on an even keel, with production returning to its annualised rate of close to 40,000 ounces of gold and 450,000 ounces of silver.

That will be bolstered by a flow of exploration news which continues to point to the possible development of multiple ore sources from a superbly endowed tenement near the southern tip of Sumatra. On the market, investors have been kind to Kingsrose, maintaining the stock at around A$1.19, as the higher gold price has offset the company-specific problems.

“The situation is quite delicate at the moment,” Chris said after delivering a presentation at the Resources Rising Stars conference on Queensland’s Gold Coast. “We can’t say when production will re-start at Talang Santo. We’re hopeful that after we have worked through the investigation process over the death with the Mines Department we’ll be back open in the next two weeks.”

While Talang Santo is the newest of Kingsrose’s mines it was shaping up to be a more significant contributor than the original Way Linggo project, a fact which makes the current closure particularly significant.

Exploration in the Talang Santo area continues to reveal additional gold-rich epithermal veins and the company is considering the possibility of developing a second shaft to access rich material roughly 400 metres to the west. “We can see the potential to expand in every direction at Talang Santo as our knowledge of the ore system expands,” Chris said.

Work so far has identified 17 epithermal zones and targets stretching across the 100 square kilometre tenement package, and some of the best-looking targets end abruptly at man-made borders. Kingsrose has applied to look across its northern border, an area abutting the Talang Santo mine, but cannot go further west because of national park restrictions.

However, the extra land to the north is likely to be granted, since Kingsrose is entitled to priority recognition on account of its existing mining operations. And if it is, the potential is there to add years to mine life, as well as additional ounces of gold.

Talk of expansion will, however, have to wait until Kingsrose gets on top of its current crop of strife, topped by changes which inevitably follow workplace death. On that issue, the company is in the hands of government mine regulators.

But the other issues are more in the hands of management, including the need for additional pumping to de-water Talang Santo, and the need to expand operations at Way Linggo to make up for declining tonnes as the mine deepens, with targets at depth and across a fault line.

Losing gold production at Talang Santo is a more severe blow than some outsiders might imagine. The mine was brought into production quickly to supplement output from Way Linggo, but then quickly became the de-facto flagship mine.

“Talang Santo has not picked up production as fast as we had hoped,” Chris said. “Before the death forced a shutdown we had been experiencing higher than predicted water levels in the mine. So, when we got down to the bottom we thought we would only be a month away from production, but there was so much water that it’s actually taking three-to-four months of de-watering.”

While Mines Department inspectors do their job after the fatality, Kingsrose is only permitted to conduct mine maintenance and de-watering activities. “We hope that once we get back in it will take about two weeks of additional work before we hit the ore and start ramping up gold output,” Chris said.

“What it boils down to is that the September quarter result will look pretty ugly,” he said. “However, we do see the problems of the past few weeks as a short-term blip. Long-term we think the Talang Santo area will be a major source of future production. It’s open in all directions and there ae veins we haven’t touched, yet.”

Source >> www.minesite.com
*****


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 January 2020)

Kingsrose Mining Limited continues with gold production and exploration with an 85% interest in the Way Linggo Project in South Sumatra, Indonesia. The Way Linggo Project is considered highly prospective for low sulphidation epithermal gold deposits.

Quite an interesting December quarterly positive announcement today. High cash, high bullion holdings.

gg


----------



## finicky (28 November 2021)

Looks like Way Linggo is in production suspension these days while the Indonesian Govt takes its time deciding whether to take up its forced partial divestment privileges. I would never invest in Indonesia but the profile of the company has changed with new management and on the face of it, an amazing acquisition of a company that has PGE exploration assets in Finland and Norway. The mineralisation trend in the Finland prospect is many kilometeres long, expressed in three outcropping reefs which have only been drilled to around 50m from surface. Sprott is apparently taking an interest?
Massive volume has come into the chart over the last few weeks but the buying pressure is meeting distribution selling (long upper wicks on weekly)

Sprott tweet


----------



## finicky (29 January 2022)

Interesting All Data Quarterly chart.
Not Held

All Data Quarterly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2022)

> it is the Board’s view however, that Current resources at Way Linggo *do not meet the economic thresholds* required to realise the Company’s strategy for a significant mine development, and despite the good exploration potential, targets identified to date are regarded as high-risk. Kingsrose has therefore commenced a process to seek opportunities to divest all or part of the Way Linggo project, to monetise the value of the Company’s interest in the project, as well as keeping exposure to any future exploration or production success.



so we will look elsewhere


> The most significant achievement of the past year has been the successful acquisition of a *potentially *world class platinum group metal project in Finland, and an exciting copper-nickel-PGE project in Norway, by the purchase of the company Element 46 Ltd


----------



## divs4ever (29 January 2022)

i have held KRM since August 2012   the initial parcel bought  @ $1.21  , the latest parcel in  February 2013  @ 72 cents 

 i find it VERY hard to get excited about KRM exploration results now  ( unless they discover an extra $100 note in my pocket )

 DYOR


----------



## finicky (29 January 2022)

@divs4ever , Understood  - I can't look at a soured investment afresh either. Stopped me looking  again at Codan (CDA) when I was holding at a big loss when it was 50c, and similar story with Imdex (IMD)
Have you noticed that the board and management have been replaced? The m.d for instance has only been there a year. Their focus is on Norway and Finland tenements. Interesting to me is that is where the astute S2 Resources (S2R) management has staked tenements. Back to exploration with already defined prospects. Holding about $28m cash, approx half of their market cap. AGM preso worth a browse.


----------



## finicky (29 January 2022)

Excerpt from the ...
*28 January 2022*
2021 Annual General Meeting
*Chairman’s Address* to Shareholders

"*During 2021* Kingsrose has achieved recognition for successfully *changing its direction from that of a single project, small scale gold producer to an exploration focussed company* engaged in the identification, acquisition and exploration of projects having potential for major Tier-1 discoveries. We are pleased to note that this change in strategy has been recognised and rewarded by the market with a significant increase in the valuation of Kingsrose since our previous AGM in November 2020.

A number of *new Directors, experienced in successful development of exploration companies, were appointed to the Board during the year, *ensuring the Board has the requisite skills and breadth of experience to steer Kingsrose’s future direction. *A completely new executive team* was also established during the year under the direction and leadership of our new Managing Director, Fabian Baker. This team includes highly credentialed Chief Financial Officer, Mark Smith, as well as several senior geologists with
extensive experience in evaluation of acquisition opportunities as well as exploration management."


----------



## Sean K (29 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i have held KRM since August 2012   the initial parcel bought  @ $1.21  , the latest parcel in  February 2013  @ 72 cents
> 
> i find it VERY hard to get excited about KRM exploration results now  ( unless they discover an extra $100 note in my pocket )
> 
> DYOR




Yikes!   What did you get wrong with the initial investment decision?


----------



## divs4ever (29 January 2022)

finicky said:


> @divs4ever , Understood  - I can't look at a soured investment afresh either. Stopped me looking  again at Codan (CDA) when I was holding at a big loss when it was 50c, and similar story with Imdex (IMD)
> Have you noticed that the board and management have been replaced? The m.d for instance has only been there a year. Their focus is on Norway and Finland tenements. Interesting to me is that is where the astute S2 Resources (S2R) management has staked tenements. Back to exploration with already defined prospects. Holding about $28m cash, approx half of their market cap. AGM preso worth a browse.



IMD came back for me  , i even rescued the investment cash last year ( with the profits plodding along ) CDA i just never found an entry opportunity ( which MIGHT have been lucky ) ( bought IMD in 2013 av. SP 82.5 cents  and reduced at $2 )

 with KRM the problem is exploring   , you might have thought after some ( unfortunate ) mining experience  they might have bought a working mine OR a moth-balled one  , and if they insist on exploring near the Arctic circle why not Greenland and Iceland that haven't been covertly scanned by thousands on intelligence flights 

 another issue with MY ownership in KRM is div. income/potential div. income ( in say the next 3 years ) now sure selling Way Linggo MIGHT produce a special div.  , i think it is more likely to go into exploration , or mine development elsewhere 

 now obviously a younger ( and non-retired ) investor  might be more patient  but i have held these for 9 years ( AND they have been producing gold for most of those years )

  now maybe this is a pivotal period  , going forward  , but watch out for a share consolidation and a Capital raising 

 in February 2013 , i bought my first parcel of NST  @ 87 cents , and my last parcel of KRM @ 72 cents  one company went 10 bagger ( and slid back ) in that time  and the other hasn't .

 good luck


----------



## divs4ever (29 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yikes!   What did you get wrong with the initial investment decision?



 i used to believe in forecasts and hard-luck stories  ( excuses ) back then  .. got scorched with MML as well ( and their seemingly eternal flooding problems )

  KRM ( and MML ) touted their low mining costs  , sadly most years they barely mined enough to pay the bills 

 i might be lucky  , but am absolutely NOT immune to errors of judgment ( like dumping MTS in 2015 @ $1.17 )


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i used to believe in forecasts and hard-luck stories  ( excuses ) back then  .. got scorched with MML as well ( and their seemingly eternal flooding problems )
> 
> KRM ( and MML ) touted their low mining costs  , sadly most years they barely mined enough to pay the bills
> 
> i might be lucky  , but am absolutely NOT immune to errors of judgment ( like dumping MTS in 2015 @ $1.17 )




Yes, but it would be interesting to go back to the FA and DD you did to invest and hold for so long. I'm in a conundrum with my current investment approach. It's on trial. A decade ago it was all TA and buy and sell on specific strength and weakness. I'm currently holding and topping up on weakness, trusting the FA. I might have it wrong, but my time frame is different now. I have a 10-20 year investment horizon instead of days. If I get the FA wrong, I will bail. Are the fundamentals still there with this?


----------



## finicky (30 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Are the fundamentals still there with this?



No. As described, I believe, the 'fundamentals' of this company have almost entirely changed. It is in transition: new board except for chair, new M.D, new executives and geos, new countries. It still has the Indonesian  mines but is trying to sell the whole operation. Should it succeed in this it will be a pure explorer on another continent - cashed up, without any MRE's yet as far as & know. I don't know yet whether I will be buying myself fwiw, I was also looking at another explorer today, Gibb River Diamonds (GIB) and getting attracted to that.


----------



## divs4ever (30 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yes, but it would be interesting to go back to the FA and DD you did to invest and hold for so long. I'm in a conundrum with my current investment approach. It's on trial. A decade ago it was all TA and buy and sell on specific strength and weakness. I'm currently holding and topping up on weakness, trusting the FA. I might have it wrong, but my time frame is different now. I have a 10-20 year investment horizon instead of days. If I get the FA wrong, I will bail. Are the fundamentals still there with this?



 i normally buy when i think the market has over-reacted  on a situation ( selectively  but not flawlessly )

 for KRM , i believed the explanations ( silly me ) for about six months  ( and a drop of 50 cents ) before i started wondering if the issues were deeper than they looked  ( and the SP. strongly hints  the problems were ongoing ) , i was buying miners that operated outside Australia at the time  , to hopefully source SOME income from overseas 

the ironic part was i avoided  African-based miners  , to avoid the issues  i found in the Asian-operating miners ( KRM , MML , and KCN  )


----------

